# Has anyone experienced any unexplained or paranormal/déjà vu events?



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2015)

Who among us has encountered experiences outside the realm of science/logic? Deja vu, extreme empathy, patterns that seem to defy coincidence, unexpected healing, paranormal events etc. Non believers, please be respectful of those who feel otherwise.:love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm convinced that I lived in a house that was "haunted" by the previous inhabitant who died shortly before we moved in.  It took about three weeks for the strange things to stop happening.....THEN we found out from the neighbors about him.  The landlady didn't see fit to inform us that the man had died in his sleep only a week before we rented the house from her.  She moved his stuff out and had it up for rent two days after he died.  I'm not big on the woo-woo stuff, but I know there was something really, really strange going on in that house.  I think he finally realized that he was dead and moved on.  That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Linda (Jul 22, 2015)

In our family we have had quite a few things that we refer to as "unusual incidents" but we normally do not discuss them outside the family.  Although when we have it's interesting how many other people will say the same things or similar happened to them but they were afraid to tell anyone.   I have company coming over in a few minutes but later I might think of something I can tell you about without sounding like to much like a mental case.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

I have felt a 'presence' a few times in my life, and it was a positive if somewhat strange feeling.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 23, 2015)

My mom (a very religious person) always listened to what she called the Voice of God. She said that he would warn her about dangers, and also give her suggestions about things that would benefit her in life. 
One of the most dramatic times that this happened was when I was a very young girl. It was Memorial Day weekend, and we had the trunk of the car packed with fresh bouquets from Mom's garden to take up to the next town (where we had family buried) and put on the graves. 
Besides my mom and dad, we had the neighbor family; so the whole car was also packed with people. 

This was in the early Fifties, and the highways (at least in northern Idaho) were always narrow and wind-y, and partway there, you had to go through a Z-shaped underpass beneath the railroad tracks.   
You could not see anything that was coming from the other direction because of the sharp corners on both sides of the underpass. 

Just as we got to the underpass, my mom suddenly pulled clear off of the road and stopped. Before anyone could even ask her why she did that, a huge car-transport semi came through the underpass. 
He was going too fast to safely make the sharp turns through the underpass, and very nearly crashed into the concrete walls along OUR side of the road. 
If my mom had not stopped right when she did, we would literally have been crushed between the semi-truck and the concrete wall of the underpass, and probably have all died right then and there. 

When we asked her how she knew to stop when she did, she just said that God had told her to stop immediately. Thankfully, my mother was listening to Him.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 23, 2015)

jujube said:


> I'm convinced that I lived in a house that was "haunted" by the previous inhabitant who died shortly before we moved in.  It took about three weeks for the strange things to stop happening.....THEN we found out from the neighbors about him.  The landlady didn't see fit to inform us that the man had died in his sleep only a week before we rented the house from her.  She moved his stuff out and had it up for rent two days after he died.  I'm not big on the woo-woo stuff, but I know there was something really, really strange going on in that house.  I think he finally realized that he was dead and moved on.  That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.



_Very believable, JuJube.  Some believe the person does not completely leave for a period of time, usually 7 days to 2 weeks.  In that time frame they can communicate with family, etc.  I've often wondered if that isn't how "purgatory" got started?  

And why do I believe?  Because my mother came to visit me a week after she passed, just to tell me she was okay, but wouldn't be coming again as she was "moving on".  And no, this was not a dream.  I was wide awake and was startled.  But also reassured.

For years I hesitated to mention this, but when I finally did so, I found others who had had the same experiences._


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2015)

In the old house that my great grandfather built, I had several "odd" experiences in my room. I was quite young and isolated from the rest of the house. Several times, I had a large walkin closet, I would close the closet door before going to bed. I was awakened many nights and watched the door open by itself and then close. 
Another time I had a brilliant light shine in my dormer window, which was on the second floor. There was no way anyone could climb up there and shine a light in the room. Aliens?

I imagine this is why I slept most nights with my head covered. That, and the fact there was no heat to my room. Brrr.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 23, 2015)

No.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, but when I tell people they try to explain it rationally.
In one place I was living the previous owner had died recently and the apt we were in had been his special recreational rooms in the basement.  
I used to see light shimmering across my dresser mirror that had no known source as the drapes were closed and there were no lamps around.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope, never have.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

Only after my husband died.  It took him about 6 weeks to leave the house..  I know this for certain, because the dog could see him and was half crazy.. I suppose it was because his death was so unexpected and such a shock... both to me and to him.  I don't think he believed it himself.


----------



## Linda (Jul 23, 2015)

I've seen people for a few seconds up to a few minutes here and there (when I was awake) but I've thought they were astral travelers and not people who have died.  People who left their bodies sleeping in bed and went off for a bit of travel (Some remember it when they wake up but most don't).  I have seen a few that I thought were the spirits of dead people mainly because of the way they were dressed or how curious they were about modern things in my house.  I know of 3 people who have had relatives who died show up years later to talk or comfort them for a short time.  It's never happened to me.  There are 3 of us who are writing down our experiences and plan to make a book or something for our family.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, I am convinced we had one living with us for a spell.  It was just my daughter and I for a while, we heard unusual but not frightening things.  We saw strange reactions from our dog at the time, as well as the odd, unexplainable gentle touch out of nowhere.  Then a room mate moved in and she too felt and heard unusual things that nobody could explain.  We often shared our stories about what was happening and all 3 of us believed we were visited by something friendly but mysterious.  After a number of years our "being" just vanished (interestingly about the time our dog moved away).


----------



## Debby (Jul 24, 2015)

Linda said:


> I've seen people for a few seconds up to a few minutes here and there (when I was awake) but I've thought they were astral travelers and not people who have died.  People who left their bodies sleeping in bed and went off for a bit of travel (Some remember it when they wake up but most don't).  I have seen a few that I thought were the spirits of dead people mainly because of the way they were dressed or how curious they were about modern things in my house.  I know of 3 people who have had relatives who died show up years later to talk or comfort them for a short time.  It's never happened to me.  There are 3 of us who are writing down our experiences and plan to make a book or something for our family.




Reading your comment made me remember that movie with Nicole Kidman in it called The Others.  It was a great movie with a surprise twist at the end.

As for the astral travelling, I know a guy who had that experience once except he did remember it.  Said it was very confusing at the time to look back at the bed and see 'someone' in bed with his wife....only to realize that it was himself.


----------



## Linda (Jul 25, 2015)

Debby said:


> Reading your comment made me remember that movie with Nicole Kidman in it called The Others.  It was a great movie with a surprise twist at the end.
> 
> As for the astral travelling, I know a guy who had that experience once except he did remember it.  Said it was very confusing at the time to look back at the bed and see 'someone' in bed with his wife....only to realize that it was himself.




I was just thinking about The Others a few days ago.  I would like to see that movie again.

I have seen my husband come back and walk to his side of the bed and merge back into his body and last time he had his little dog with him and it was weird to see this as the dog gave me a funny look as he merged into his little doggie body sleeping in our bed but my husband remembers none of it.  I always wake him up and ask him if he remembers anything but he never does. 

I've enjoyed reading all the experiences people have posted here so far.


----------



## chic (Jul 25, 2015)

I experience deja vu fairly frequently but am never sure if it's genuine or the aftermath of survivng the 1960's. 
I've seen traces of people, what some might call ghosts. I've felt a "presence" only once and it was scary. While I was in bed, it lifted a strand of my hair then let it fall back in my face then it laughed. I've never experienced anything like that since and this was many years ago.
My cats would frequently stare off into space at nothing or what seems like nothing to humans, but I've heard cats often do that. 

Interesting thread.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 25, 2015)

1Gary said:


> Got to the end of this cigarette and then I'm done.Tell me........more.,



I was very depressed and was sitting alone in a room.  I felt someone was there (spirit, guardian angel even) letting me know I'd be okay.  And I was.

I get very nervous at job interviews.  So when walking to one I asked my spirit or whatever it was to help me.  Got to the interview room and people kept flowing in - about 8 of them.  It was just for a secretarial position!  So I got very panicky.  Suddenly I felt a 'click' and was as calm as could be. Had a great interview.

I had an online companion ad placed in Ireland.  After 11 months I started to think this will not work.  Then something/one told me to be positive - positive thinking would work.  Ding ding ding.  Married the man who answered my ad just before the 12 month subscription had run out.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 25, 2015)

fishfulthinking said:


> Yes, I am convinced we had one living with us for a spell.  It was just my daughter and I for a while, we heard unusual but not frightening things.  We saw strange reactions from our dog at the time, as well as the odd, unexplainable gentle touch out of nowhere.  Then a room mate moved in and she too felt and heard unusual things that nobody could explain.  We often shared our stories about what was happening and all 3 of us believed we were visited by something friendly but mysterious.  After a number of years our "being" just vanished (interestingly about the time our dog moved away).



Some dogs are VERY much more receptive than others.  At the time of my husbands death, we had 3 dogs..  Only one.. a little Sheltie named Dylan could see him..  The poor thing was terrified  and I don't understand why because he was used to my husband being there.. but for some reason, the spirit version scared him.  He would refuse to go into certain rooms at times or walk up the stairs..  he certainly was seeing something that I or the other two dogs didn't see.


----------



## Lara (Jul 25, 2015)

My daughter, the one pictured with my mother over in the "Moms" thread, just moved in to an old house with her boyfriend of 8 years (i know, right?). They have experience many odd sounds etc, for instance, it was nighttime and they were in the house. Her car was out in the driveway, LOCKED. They're in a remote spot, wooded, down a long driveway, around a lake, hidden from the main road. All of a sudden they heard her security alarm go off in her car, ran out, and saw the lights were on. They couldn't get in the car until she could find her keys in the bottom of her purse.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 25, 2015)

I get deja vu quite often and did even as a child, and don't think much about it. I don't get paranormal experiences any more, as my life is pretty mundane.  I used to get things happen years ago when I was interested in eastern philosophy and parapsychology.


----------



## merlin (Jul 26, 2015)

I used to get a lot of deja vu moments as a child and occasionally as an adult, but rarely these days. I know they have been explained in a scientific way, but can't recall how. I have had other odd unexplainable experiences, one was when my granddaughter died, both myself and her mother (my daughter) experienced her presence. 
I have since rationalised it as some sort of brain delusion created by the effect of extreme grief:dunno:


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> I used to get a lot of deja vu moments as a child and occasionally as an adult, but rarely these days. I know they have been explained in a scientific way, but can't recall how. I have had other odd unexplainable experiences, one was when my granddaughter died, both myself and her mother (my daughter) experienced her presence.
> I have since rationalised it as some sort of brain delusion created by the effect of extreme grief:dunno:



Very interesting, Merlin
My family has had "harbingers of death" experiences which could be just superstition. We're all hyper aware of birds flying into windows. My grandfather believed this foretold of death and when he died a bird flew into OUR window. Just before my beloved grandmother's death a favorite potted plant of hers fell off the mantel in our dining room to the floor (carpeted) and broke. My mom said " Nana died." And we got a call from the hospital confirming this. It's just weird and inexplicable.


----------



## merlin (Jul 26, 2015)

chic said:


> Very interesting, Merlin
> My family has had "harbingers of death" experiences which could be just superstition. We're all hyper aware of birds flying into windows. My grandfather believed this foretold of death and when he died a bird flew into OUR window. Just before my beloved grandmother's death a favorite potted plant of hers fell off the mantel in our dining room to the floor (carpeted) and broke. My mom said " Nana died." And we got a call from the hospital confirming this. It's just weird and inexplicable.



My daughter Caroline wanted to contact her daughter somehow after the death, so I did take her to a couple of clairvoyants, but though she got some comfort, nothing really came from it. I am sceptical of all these happenings being mystical, but grief can affect us in odd ways, and who really knows the truth about life and death anyway


----------



## Rocky (Jul 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> As for the astral travelling, I know a guy who had that experience once except he did remember it.  Said it was very confusing at the time to look back at the bed and see 'someone' in bed with his wife....only to realize that it was himself.



_Happened to me once.  I was floating at the ceiling of my bedroom, looking down on myself sleeping.  Was so startled, I immediately woke up.  But I did, still do, remember the experience.  I'm not surprised as there have been so many instances of people on the operating table having that same experience._


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have been on this planet for 82 years. I have never experienced _anything_ supernatural. Neither have I ever had anyone tell me that they have. As requested, I will be respectful of the fact that what others have posted on here is what they have experienced, and is truthfully believed. There have been uncounted millions of deceased beings over thousands of years. It just seems to me, that if their spirits were floating around, just about all of us would be bumping into them all of the time. I think if anyone encountered the real thing, they would be scared white. Just my own view.


----------



## Fern (Jul 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I have felt a 'presence' a few times in my life, and it was a positive if somewhat strange feeling.


I have had the same thing lately on 2 occasions since researching my genealogy. I thought it was my imagination to start with. My hubby reckons it's 'someone' I've upset since finding a few skeletons in the closet.It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Susie (Jul 30, 2015)

I get crying jags, and I'll say to myself:"Please, not again?"
And yes, inevitably, another death in the family; just 3 wks. ago another cousin.
Years ago it happened on the day my dear brother passed away.
I've become frightened of crying jags!
(I keep telling myself there must be a logical explanation.)


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 30, 2015)

I once saw a....human looking aberration while working in a closed jail building.   The sight made me feel as if ice water had been injected into my veins.   I wasn't at all brave, I left the area immediately, and left the building as soon as I could.   No other humans were in the building, except my 2 inmate workers who were involved in conversation back in the shop.  I had the only key to enter the building, nobody else could have been present.    I told nobody, not my coworkers, friends or spouse...no body at all.     Until about a year later, when I started hearing other workers telling stories about encounters with...whatever he,she or it was/is.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2015)

When I was a kid I dreamed 3 nights in a row that I was in bed and my friends and family were visiting my bedside with gifts.  I finally told my mother that I might be getting sick with the flu or something.  Days later, while on the sidewalk waiting to cross a busy high traffic street,  a drunk guy nodded off at the wheel and came across toward me from the far lane, right onto the sidewalk.  I was hit with the corner of his bumper and had some stitches and broken bones, nothing serious...but I was oddly enough in a hospital for awhile, with friends and relatives visiting me and bringing me gifts.


----------



## chic (Jul 31, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> When I was a kid I dreamed 3 nights in a row that I was in bed and my friends and family were visiting my bedside with gifts. I finally told my mother that I might be getting sick with the flu or something. Days later, while on the sidewalk waiting to cross a busy high traffic street, a drunk guy nodded off at the wheel and came across toward me from the far lane, right onto the sidewalk. I was hit with the corner of his bumper and had some stitches and broken bones, nothing serious...but I was oddly enough in a hospital for awhile, with friends and relatives visiting me and bringing me gifts.



Sounds like a precognitive dream Seabreeze.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2015)

Twice in my life I have awakened in the night to find a person standing at the foot of my bed, ostensibly to say goodbye. On both occasions, the next morning brought news of their death. Also, in my twenties, I awoke to see an apparition wearing my 
Partner's green pajamas rising slowly toward the ceiling. The figure resembled smoke filled wax. I remember blinking to reassure myself I was not imagining things, then wham, someone turned off the switch, and I was unconscious. This incident was the first thing that came to mind when I awoke. I believe I saw something I was not "ready for," and was put back to sleep.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

I woke up in panic from a sound sleep in the middle of the night, sat straight up in my bed with the word 'mom' on my lips.  
The next day I received a phone call from my mother telling me she had cancer  - she did not survive.


----------



## grannyjo (Jul 31, 2015)

I was traveling in a caravan around Australia - no-one in the family knew exactly where I was. 

One night,  I felt my mother near me - I heard her say "It's OK',  then I felt tucked up and warm.

Next day,  on the radio I heard a call for anyone knowing my whereabouts to contact the nearest police station.

I knew then that my mother had passed away.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 20312




:applause2:


----------

